# Problem with posting or replying



## chellej (Aug 2, 2020)

I can't figure out what I have changed...when typing a post, it will not let me correct spelling or insert letter it types over whatever is there.  Is there a setting that I have somehow changed?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2020)

Check your keyboard to ensure you have the Insert key pressed.  Otherwise, it overtypes.

Dave


----------



## chellej (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't think it is my keyboard because it only does it on tug and only when I use the edge browser...if I use chrome it doesn't do it.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2020)

My problem is the omission of  words when typing a response.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2020)

chellej said:


> I don't think it is my keyboard because it only does it on tug and only when I use the edge browser...if I use chrome it doesn't do it.



That's weird.  Maybe clear your Edge browser cache, reboot the computer, and try again?

Dave


----------



## chellej (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> That's weird.  Maybe clear your Edge browser cache, reboot the computer, and try again?
> 
> Dave




Thanks Dave...I do usually reboot when all else fails but didn't think to do that...  Well, it did the trick.  It is back to normal


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2020)

chellej said:


> Thanks Dave...I do usually reboot when all else fails but didn't think to do that...  Well, it did the trick.  It is back to normal



Good to hear.  Sometimes these computers just need a kick in the pants. 

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 3, 2020)

DaveNV said:


> Good to hear.  Sometimes these computers just need a kick in the pants.
> 
> Dave



Just remember, Dave - hardware is male.  Software is female.
It helps explain it all in the world of computing....


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 3, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> Just remember, Dave - hardware is male.  Software is female.
> It helps explain it all in the world of computing....



If that's true, then I guess the computer needed a good kick in the...  somewhere else.  

Dave


----------

